# Remote control Min Kota



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I got an awesome deal on a Min Kota with Remote Control.
I don't physically have the motor yet, but it's paid for. 

Do I need a Hummingbird and or a Puck to have spot lock?

I know zero about it...we gonna put it on my boat next week.

Thanks in advance,
Terry


----------



## MIKIE (Sep 14, 2004)

I have a Minn Kota with power drive, it has it's own GPS built in . No need for for additional fish finder,or GPS .


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks allot!! Once I find the model I have I'll order an owner's manual.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Tom, I believe you can download the manual from the MinnKota/Humminbird website. Mike


----------

